# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  آیندتو دوست داری بیا تو و از همین الان شروع کن

## nahid

سلوم.چطورین؟؟؟؟؟؟جواب سلام واجبه ها.اومدم باهاتون در گوشی حرف بزنم.در مورد چی؟؟؟؟؟خب معلومه در مورد کنکور. تو دلت نگو برو بابا تو هم شدی مشاور....چون من مشاور نشدم.قراره بعد کنکور بشم .خب خارج از این چرت و پرتا اومدم باهاتون اختلات (اختلاط/اخطلاط/اخطلات)کنم.امروز تو اتاقم نشسته بودم.نا امید بودم گفتم خدایا آخه این کنکور چی بود قرار دادی تو زندگیم.آخه من که نمیتونم قبول بشم.آخه من که معدلم خوب نیست.آخه من که وقت ندارم و این همه وقت هدر دادم.آخه من که این همه کتاب نخونده دارم با کلی حجم و.......کتاب آرایه جلوم باز بود.یه نگاه انداختم دیدم همش همونیه که تو دبیرستان دختر خالم (معلم ادبیاتمون)بهم یاد داد.یه لحظه فکر کردم که همون تشبیه که تو مدرسه همیشه پای تخته جواب میدادم الان باید تو کنکور جواب بدم.یه ذره دیگه فکر کردم ........یه برگه گذاشتم جلوم کاغذو با یه خط به دو نیم تقسیم کردم.یه سمتش نوشتم چیزایی که دارم تو یه سمت دیگه چیزایی که ندارم.چیزایی که داشتم :1خدای خوب و مهربون که آفریننده کل جهانه.2 پدر و مادر خوب که کلی برام زحمت کشیدن و بهم امید دارن3سلامتی روحی و جسمی که الان خیلیا همسال من هستن و سرطال دارن یا نابینان یا کر و لالن و ... که آرزوی سلامتی به دلشون مونده.4کلی کتاب تست که خدا خودش بهم داده (به و سیله ی بابام)5یه استعداد خوب که هر چی یاد میگیرم همه تو ذهنم میمونه و یادم نمیره.و .......... حالا چیزایی که نداشتم بیخیال نپرس نمیگم چون به دو یا سه تا بیشتر نمیرسه.حتما شما دوستامم مثل من این همه امکانات دارین پس منتظر چی هستین خدا منتظره که دستاتو بدی تو دستاش تا دستاتو محکم بگیره رو ببرتت تو قله اونجایی که فقط آدمای لایق بهش میرسن .آره من .تو. ماییم که لایق قله ایم ماییم که شایسته ی این اوج گرفتنیم.ماییم که خدا روح خودشو در ما دمیده  و به ما قسم خورده و به ما گفته اشرف مخلوقات.من که اشرف مخلوقاتم کتاب 100 صفحه ای ریاضی رو نمیتونم بخونم تو 60 روز؟؟؟؟؟؟نمیتونم عربی رو 100 بزنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟پس من به چه دردی میخورم؟؟؟پس من چه فرقی با اون دوستام که تو بیمارستانن دارم؟؟؟میخوام از همین الان شروع کنم.منتظرم تو هم بیای و با من شروع کنی اگه آماده ای یه یا علی بگو تا بریم شروع کنیم.یادت باشه کتابا همون کتابان درسا همون درسان فقط بیخودی جو میدن .گوش به حرف این مشاورای پولکی ندین و خودتونو پشت کنکوری نکنید چون الانم وقت هست فقط باید بخوای.یادت باشه برای دوستای تو بیمارستن هم دعا کنی

----------


## ROS3

سلام...
امیدوارم تمومه دوستای کنکوریمون در هررشته ای کنکورشونو با موفقیت پشت سربذارن...(شماهم خانم دکتربشین :Yahoo (5): )
توکل به خدا و تلاش 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (65):

----------


## mohammadali

خیلی عالی بود مرسی

----------


## MAHSA

ایشالا همه کنکوریا موفق بشن

----------


## sajjad93

ممنون ازت ، امیدوارم همه به آرزوهاشون برسن

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

خیلی خوب بود ... ولی میدونی چیه ... نمیدونم چرا این مطالب رو من فقط یه روز اثر میذاره ... یعنی الان امشب با خوندن این مطلب تا 2 میشنیم میخونم ولی فردا شاید به زور بخونم ...

دیگه حس درس نمیاد

----------


## mohammad74

> خیلی خوب بود ... ولی میدونی چیه ... نمیدونم چرا این مطالب رو من فقط یه روز اثر میذاره ... یعنی الان امشب با خوندن این مطلب تا 2 میشنیم میخونم ولی فردا شاید به زور بخونم ...
> 
> دیگه حس درس نمیاد


منم روزی 3 ساعت برم  گیم نت حسش از بین میره دیگه!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> منم روزی 3 ساعت برم  گیم نت حسش از بین میره دیگه!!!!!!!!


خفه شو :yahoo (4):.... تو هم اگه *دوتا2* بازی میکردی عمرا حس درس برات میومد

----------


## hamishe.gham

ممنونم خیلی متن خوبی بود

----------


## نارین

> منم روزی 3 ساعت برم  گیم نت حسش از بین میره دیگه!!!!!!!!


کافیه فقط به اهدافتون فک کنین اونوقت حس درس خوندن  بیدا میکنین.مرسی از شما خانم دکتر

----------


## nahid

خیلی چیزا واسه گفتن داشتم که بگم  ولی نشد .یسری حرفام اشک بچه ها در میاورد بیخیال شدم

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> خیلی چیزا واسه گفتن داشتم که بگم  ولی نشد .یسری حرفام اشک بچه ها در میاورد بیخیال شدم


یا ابوالفضل ... بیخیال خانوم دکتر

----------


## طراوت

*دکتر جون وقتی متنای قشنگت میخونم کلی امید میگیرم
ت خیلی قشنگ حرف میزنی آجی
شماهاهم خیلی گلید چقدر قشنگ جمله ی دومش رد کردین 
ما همه ب حرفای همدیگه نیاز داریم آخه خواهر برادریم

میدونین واقعیت اینه ک ماها هممون ب ی چیزایی مثل وصف ناپذیر بودن مادر وپدرامون و عشق الهی و استعداد بینظیری ک خدا تو وجود هممون قرار داده (نگو من ندارم ت جرعت داری حرف خدا رو رد کنی؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! خدا گفته بین هیچ کدوم از بنده هام فرق نذاشتم) ایمان داریم تو اینم ک همه قشنگترین زندگی ها رو واسه خودمون و همدیگه میخوایم هیچ شکی نیست
هممون کلی حرف قشنگ خوندیم و کلی از هم انگیزه گرفتیم ولی چرا همه آقای باستانی یا همه ی دختر پسرای رتبه ی برتری نمیشن؟
جواب واضحست چون ی واقعیت بزرگ

توی من و ت باید ی دگرگونی بشه واین کوه آتشفشان خودمون باید فعال کنیم

دیروز ب این فکر کردم ک چرا دختر خالم انقدر باهام بد حرف میزنه و من با درصدای بالای 70 قبول نداره
چرا همه چون اون تیزهوشان یقین دارن دکتر میشه ولی واسه من امیدوارن
گفتم اینا خیلی بدن

ولی بذار قبول کنیم همه ی بدی ها از خودمونه!!! این منم ک با کوتاهیام زمینه ی کوچیکی خودم فراهم میکنم

بیاین رو راست باشیم اگه با این وضعیتا ادامه بدیم و بگیم نمیتونم از این بهتر بشم خوب پس قبول کن آینده ی معمولیت یا حتی زندگی تلخ و حسرت آینده رو

بچه ها ما باید مشکلات با خودمون حل کنیم خوب یکم بشینیم با خودمون حرف بزنیم(عین دیوونه ها!!!)*بیاین واسه خودمون و اینهمه وقت از دست رفته یکم دل بسوزونیم ما دیگه خیلی سر خوشیم ک 17 سال گذر زمان ب علافی ندیده میگیریم

دوستم ک میگی انگیزت یهو ته میکشه این همگانی چون ما اونقدر بیمعرفتیم ک لبخند مامان و بابامون رو زود فراموش میکنیم انگیزه از این قویتر ک اونا فقط بخندن انگیزه ده از خدا بالاتر 
بیاین یکم تو روز با خدامون خلوت کنیم

من دیگه چیزی نگم بیاین امشب هممون ب خودمون بیشتر فکر کنیم ب حالمون ن آینده

----------


## طراوت

*دکتر جون وقتی متنای قشنگت میخونم کلی امید میگیرم
ت خیلی قشنگ حرف میزنی آجی
شماهاهم خیلی گلید چقدر قشنگ جمله ی دومش رد کردین 
ما همه ب حرفای همدیگه نیاز داریم آخه خواهر برادریم

میدونین واقعیت اینه ک ماها هممون ب ی چیزایی مثل وصف ناپذیر بودن مادر وپدرامون و عشق الهی و استعداد بینظیری ک خدا تو وجود هممون قرار داده (نگو من ندارم ت جرعت داری حرف خدا رو رد کنی؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! خدا گفته بین هیچ کدوم از بنده هام فرق نذاشتم) ایمان داریم تو اینم ک همه قشنگترین زندگی ها رو واسه خودمون و همدیگه میخوایم هیچ شکی نیست
هممون کلی حرف قشنگ خوندیم و کلی از هم انگیزه گرفتیم ولی چرا همه آقای باستانی یا همه ی دختر پسرای رتبه ی برتری نمیشن؟
جواب واضحست چون ی واقعیت بزرگ

توی من و ت باید ی دگرگونی بشه واین کوه آتشفشان خودمون باید فعال کنیم

دیروز ب این فکر کردم ک چرا دختر خالم انقدر باهام بد حرف میزنه و من با درصدای بالای 70 قبول نداره
چرا همه چون اون تیزهوشان یقین دارن دکتر میشه ولی واسه من امیدوارن
گفتم اینا خیلی بدن

ولی بذار قبول کنیم همه ی بدی ها از خودمونه!!! این منم ک با کوتاهیام زمینه ی کوچیکی خودم فراهم میکنم

بیاین رو راست باشیم اگه با این وضعیتا ادامه بدیم و بگیم نمیتونم از این بهتر بشم خوب پس قبول کن آینده ی معمولیت یا حتی زندگی تلخ و حسرت آینده رو

بچه ها ما باید مشکلات با خودمون حل کنیم خوب یکم بشینیم با خودمون حرف بزنیم(عین دیوونه ها!!!)*بیاین واسه خودمون و اینهمه وقت از دست رفته یکم دل بسوزونیم ما دیگه خیلی سر خوشیم ک 17 سال گذر زمان ب علافی ندیده میگیریم

دوستم ک میگی انگیزت یهو ته میکشه این همگانی چون ما اونقدر بیمعرفتیم ک لبخند مامان و بابامون رو زود فراموش میکنیم انگیزه از این قویتر ک اونا فقط بخندن انگیزه ده از خدا بالاتر 
بیاین یکم تو روز با خدامون خلوت کنیم

من دیگه چیزی نگم بیاین امشب هممون ب خودمون بیشتر فکر کنیم ب حالمون ن آینده

----------


## طراوت

کلا بیاین...

بعععلههه

خخخ

----------


## nahid

> *دکتر جون وقتی متنای قشنگت میخونم کلی امید میگیرم
> ت خیلی قشنگ حرف میزنی آجی
> شماهاهم خیلی گلید چقدر قشنگ جمله ی دومش رد کردین 
> ما همه ب حرفای همدیگه نیاز داریم آخه خواهر برادریم
> 
> میدونین واقعیت اینه ک ماها هممون ب ی چیزایی مثل وصف ناپذیر بودن مادر وپدرامون و عشق الهی و استعداد بینظیری ک خدا تو وجود هممون قرار داده (نگو من ندارم ت جرعت داری حرف خدا رو رد کنی؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! خدا گفته بین هیچ کدوم از بنده هام فرق نذاشتم) ایمان داریم تو اینم ک همه قشنگترین زندگی ها رو واسه خودمون و همدیگه میخوایم هیچ شکی نیست
> هممون کلی حرف قشنگ خوندیم و کلی از هم انگیزه گرفتیم ولی چرا همه آقای باستانی یا همه ی دختر پسرای رتبه ی برتری نمیشن؟
> جواب واضحست چون ی واقعیت بزرگ
> 
> ...


 مرسی ازت عسیسم  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## johnny

به نظرم بهتره به جای حرف یه کم عمل کنید:ی

----------


## nahid

> به نظرم بهتره به جای حرف یه کم عمل کنید:ی


آدم بی کله من که عمل میکنم.بقیه رو نمیدونم.تا 17 اردیبهشت  ان شاء الله کل درس ها خونده و دوره خواهد شد. :Yahoo (76): باتچکر از شوما

----------


## johnny

> آدم بی کله من که عمل میکنم.بقیه رو نمیدونم.تا 17 اردیبهشت  ان شاء الله کل درس ها خونده و دوره خواهد شد.باتچکر از شوما


آفرین
بی کله کدومه:ی

----------


## nahid

> آفرین
> بی کله کدومه:ی


آواتار تو

----------


## sahoo

به نظرم یه وقتایی میرسه.......
که فکر کردن به آینده...
فکر کردن به خوشبختی/.......
انگیزه دادن دیگران.... 
و....................
هیچ کدوممم دیگه روت تاثییر نمیذاره
واقعا از همه چی ادم زده میشه

امیدوارم کسی مثه من  نشه

GooD Luck

----------


## sara75_M5R

> به نظرم یه وقتایی میرسه.......
> که فکر کردن به آینده...
> فکر کردن به خوشبختی/.......
> انگیزه دادن دیگران.... 
> و....................
> هیچ کدوممم دیگه روت تاثییر نمیذاره
> واقعا از همه چی ادم زده میشه
> 
> امیدوارم کسی مثه من نشه
> ...


منم مث شما شدم خخ.اینقد خستمه ک حوصله نفس کشیدن هم ندارم چ برسه ب اینکه ب آیندم هم فک کنم.واااااااا   چ توقعاتییییییی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلوم.چطورین؟؟؟؟؟؟جواب سلام.......


سلام خانوم دکتر،واقعا راست میگی ،گاهی وقتا ی تلنگر خیلی لازمه....به امید موفقیت همه بچه ها

----------


## طراوت

> به نظرم یه وقتایی میرسه.......
> که فکر کردن به آینده...
> فکر کردن به خوشبختی/.......
> انگیزه دادن دیگران.... 
> و....................
> هیچ کدوممم دیگه روت تاثییر نمیذاره
> واقعا از همه چی ادم زده میشه
> 
> امیدوارم کسی مثه من  نشه
> ...


sahoo؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
ت مردی مگه مردم از زندگی نا امید میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!  !
اصن اگه ی کوچولو هم از خودش خسته بود مگه مردونگیش میذاره ک بیاد پیش 8000 نفر اعلام کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
باید ی روزایی باشه ک ت سختی حس کنی تا یادت بیاد دوست وهمدم واقعیت کی تا بچشی لذت شیرین تا حس جریان زندگی
مقصر خودتی بخاطر همین حرف کسی روت تاثیر نداره پس خودت فقط میتونی بازم برگردی ب ذات پسر بودنت و کلا ب همه چی باز بخندی و سر خوش باشی و تلخیا رو تو خودت بریزی (خخخخ)
حقت خداهم میدونست ت کم میاری الان بهت سختی داد ک بعدا جرعت نکنی بگی از همه چی زده شدم

انگیزه رو کیف کردی فکر کنم بعد خوندنش خودکوشی کنی(خخخخخ)
وقتی میبینی خودت داره کلافت میکنه

از خودت پاشو

خودت باشو

سفر کن با خودت 
...

----------


## طراوت

> منم مث شما شدم خخ.اینقد خستمه ک حوصله نفس کشیدن هم ندارم چ برسه ب اینکه ب آیندم هم فک کنم.واااااااا   چ توقعاتییییییی


چقدر بده ک آدم با حرفاش فرق کنه...
آن سوی دلتنگی ها خدایی هست ک جبران همه ی نداشتن هاست...
آجی بد 
نخیرم شما حق ندارین از زندگی ببرید وقتی خدا گفته ک بعد ریحانه الرسول بهونه ی خلقت هستی تویی...
ت حق نداری بگی نمیتونی وقتی خدا روحش توی وجود مقدست دمیده...
اجازه نداری حوصله ی نفس کشیدن نداشته باشی وقتی خدا ذات بانو بودنت جمال دین خطاب کرده...

آجی پس انتظارات مامان بابات چی؟؟؟؟؟؟
...

----------


## Reza Joseph Jackson

بردی تو تخمین رتبه ی سایت کانون اون جا خوب انگیزه می دن : دی

----------


## nahid

> بردی تو تخمین رتبه ی سایت کانون اون جا خوب انگیزه می دن : دی


منظورت چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Reza Joseph Jackson

> منظورت چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟


تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور سراسری 91  inja bacheha khob angize midan

----------


## shift

دکترا جمع شدن :yahoo (4): متخصصین گرامی درس بخونید بازی شمارا بس است:yahoo (4):

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

سلام به جم :Yahoo (76): 
ممنون از خانم دکتر عزیز  :Yahoo (11):  فوق العاده بود  :Y (694): 
بچه ها من یه سوالی داشتم ازتون. من بلد نیستم تایپک بزنم و تایپک سوابق تحصیلی هم گویا بسته شده ! واسه همین مجبور شدم اینجا سوالمو طرح کنم. دوستان جریان این سوابق تحصیلی چی شد پس؟! به خدا اگه مستقیم باشه، من بدبخت میشم :Y (442):

----------


## nahid

سوابق مستقیمه.همه ما بد بخت میشیم

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

> سوابق مستقیمه.همه ما بد بخت میشیم


 :Y (718):  :Y (707):  :Y (403):

----------


## sara75_M5R

> چقدر بده ک آدم با حرفاش فرق کنه...
> آن سوی دلتنگی ها خدایی هست ک جبران همه ی نداشتن هاست...
> آجی بد 
> نخیرم شما حق ندارین از زندگی ببرید وقتی خدا گفته ک بعد ریحانه الرسول بهونه ی خلقت هستی تویی...
> ت حق نداری بگی نمیتونی وقتی خدا روحش توی وجود مقدست دمیده...
> اجازه نداری حوصله ی نفس کشیدن نداشته باشی وقتی خدا ذات بانو بودنت جمال دین خطاب کرده...
> 
> آجی پس انتظارات مامان بابات چی؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


اون حرفام مال اونموقع بود ک خسته شده بودم الان خداروشکر دوباره درست شدم.پس حرفمو پس میگیرم

----------


## nonna

یعنی میشه برای دومین بار برم دانشگاه؟ :Y (503):  :Y (568):

----------

